# What to do with smoked cheese.......



## cmayna (Feb 24, 2014)

.......Turn them into cheese crispy's. 

Here's some made of smoked cheddar and jack cheese.  Then topped with some pepper and thyme.  Baked on parchment paper at 380 for 8-10 minutes.


----------



## ajbert (Feb 24, 2014)

Hmmm....looks very interesting.  I think I'll have to give these a try!  Do you bake them or broil them?


----------



## captain bandana (Feb 24, 2014)

These are probably baked because cmayna has given us a temperature and a time.


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2014)

Yes they do look lovely 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I do something similar here using Parmesan cheese - though they are usually smaller. It can add a fun twist to place a small ice lolly stick into the cheese before they are baked and then they can be eaten like lollipops.


----------



## cmayna (Feb 25, 2014)

AJBert said:


> Hmmm....looks very interesting.  I think I'll have to give these a try!  Do you bake them or broil them?


Yes, as I noted in my original post  "Baked on parchment paper at 380 for 8-10 minutes.    Whatever you do, do NOT apply any salt for the cheese already has that covered.  You can also experiment with different spices such as tarragon, oregano, rosemary, etc.  Just don't over do it.  Also, when you pull it out of the oven, you might need to gently pat off some of the oil that oozed out of the cheese.  As soon as they cool down, I will put them in a ziplok bag.


----------



## handymanstan (Feb 25, 2014)

Back when the kids were young we used to do this but when the cheese disks were made the kids wold put a little pizza sauce on them then topping of choice then back in oven under the broiler or a min or two.  Kids loved them.

I need to try this again with smoked cheese.

Stan


----------



## wade (Feb 25, 2014)

These are not actually mine but are using a similar recipe but it gives you the idea of the lollystick

To be honest though Craig I think yours look better 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















parmesan_and_poppy_seed_44968_16x9.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 25, 2014






Parmesan and poppy seed lollies


----------



## themule69 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks good. My twist on it is I break up some spicy cheese crackers mix the cheese with it the bake.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## jax13 (Feb 28, 2014)

I used to do this with parmesan and use it as a starter in the restaurant. 

You have other shaping options too - while they are still warm and a little pliable try (depending on size) laying them over an upturned teacup or ramekin. For smaller discs you can press them into an egg box and these will give you mini cheese bowls. 

Another option is rolling around a wooden spoon  to give a pipe or, if you've got the eye for it, roll into a mini ice cream cone shape. 

The biggest selling one I ever did was the 3 cheese sundae! A parmesan cone stuffed with goats cheese mousse (derind some goats cheese and place in a blender with cracked black pepper, some double / whipping cream and blend till light and fluffy. This can then be piped into the cones.) these were topped with chopped chives and a mini cheese straw for a 'flake'. 

Looked great and a brilliant canapé to make. To serve them, simply drill some holes big enough to hold the cones  into a disc of perspex or a nice lump of wood!


----------



## wade (Feb 28, 2014)

Hey Jax - If you are planning on joining in the UK summer meet then be sure to bring some of those along


----------



## guruatbol (Feb 28, 2014)

Looks Yummy!

Mel


----------



## hagisan (Mar 6, 2014)

nuff said


----------



## broken gun (Mar 8, 2014)

Is that just cheese on parch. paper or is there something underneath it?


----------



## cmayna (Mar 8, 2014)

Cookie sheet under the parchment paper.


----------



## broken gun (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks, will definitely try this out.


----------

